# If the employer couldnot answer the diac call then ?



## zakir (Dec 4, 2013)

Dear All,

I would like to know that if Australian immigration CO call , and the employer could not respond to his call . In this case what will happen and if the employer is a big person he don't know each and every employer then what will happen ? If the employer is non-English speaker then ? If the HR department is giving us the Employment Letter ? Please suggest me guys.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

zakir said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I would like to know that if Australian immigration CO call , and the employer could not respond to his call . In this case what will happen and if the employer is a big person he don't know each and every employer then what will happen ? If the employer is non-English speaker then ? If the HR department is giving us the Employment Letter ? Please suggest me guys.


DIBP, new name od DIAC, always go for alternate ways to do this, if one doesn't work out the way they wanted. They either may send an email to the HR manager or call the head quarters' office for knowing the candidacy of an applicant. in the worst case, they may send the Indian officer to verify your background if even emails are not addressed by your employers.


----------



## OZBOY83 (Nov 25, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> DIBP, new name od DIAC, always go for alternate ways to do this, if one doesn't work out the way they wanted. They either may send an email to the HR manager or call the head quarters' office for knowing the candidacy of an applicant. in the worst case, they may send the Indian officer to verify your background if even emails are not addressed by your employers.


what kind of questions do they generally ask an employer during verification??..and will they call the applicant too? ..what are chances of this happening?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

OZBOY83 said:


> what kind of questions do they generally ask an employer during verification??..and will they call the applicant too? ..what are chances of this happening?


buddy, by and large, DIBP asks about the candidate's tenure with the company, his designation, roles and responsibilities, type of employment held, etc. they may also call the candidate and or his referral personality from whom he got his letter of job responsibilities but calling the candidate occurs once in a blue moon. 

however, predicting this chances of this is like pulling teeth (ha ha ha). it is a good idea to inform your referees and the companies' hr managers regarding the same that when they receive any calls in connection with this verification, request them to respond correctly and accurately as far as your employment is concerned.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi sathyaseelan,

I too have similar doubts.. I mostly WFH and hardly go to office.. will the call be connected to my desk? What if im not in my cabin?

Also will the verification call be made to HR department or to the lead who signed my Statutory Declaration? Will the official want to speak to me?

I cannot tell my HR managers that you would get an verification call.. the reason is obvious. 

Thanks i advance..


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> DIBP, new name od DIAC, always go for alternate ways to do this, if one doesn't work out the way they wanted. They either may send an email to the HR manager or call the head quarters' office for knowing the candidacy of an applicant. in the worst case, they may send the Indian officer to verify your background if even emails are not addressed by your employers.


Is the verification done for all the applicants? I mean my HR or reference have not been contacted by DIBP till date. My CO was assigned on 6 Nov and additional docs were provided on 20 Nov.

Amit


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

amitk0703 said:


> Is the verification done for all the applicants? I mean my HR or reference have not been contacted by DIBP till date. My CO was assigned on 6 Nov and additional docs were provided on 20 Nov.
> 
> Amit


No, not every case officer selects background verification for a candidate. To be more precise, not every candidate underwent this phase. This is a random process initiated that is irrelevant whether you submitted all documents to support your claim or not. However, lack of evidences may force case officer to go for background verification. For instance, if one is unable to submit letter of roles and responsibilities, then case officer might call HR manager for requesting your job description, tenure, designation etc. as i stated above.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi sathyaseelan,
> 
> I too have similar doubts.. I mostly WFH and hardly go to office.. will the call be connected to my desk? What if im not in my cabin?
> 
> ...


hi buddy, the call generally will not be connected to your desk, firstly, the call routes through your hr manager and or your immediate manager (in case hr manager doesn't know your exact roles). If you are not on desk and case officer want to call you, he/she may call you on your mobile number that you mentioned in visa application. The chance of you receiving a call from CO is very rare. 

Mostly, verification is made through contacting your Hr manager and or your immediate manager and or the lead who signed on your letter. This actually varies from one case officer to another. If possible, you may ask your lead to be ready to get an inquiry call from DIBP so that he can address it without issues and can offer them the correct credentials the same as mentioned in that letter.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy, the call generally will not be connected to your desk, firstly, the call routes through your hr manager and or your immediate manager (in case hr manager doesn't know your exact roles). If you are not on desk and case officer want to call you, he/she may call you on your mobile number that you mentioned in visa application. The chance of you receiving a call from CO is very rare.
> 
> Mostly, verification is made through contacting your Hr manager and or your immediate manager and or the lead who signed on your letter. This actually varies from one case officer to another. If possible, you may ask your lead to be ready to get an inquiry call from DIBP so that he can address it without issues and can offer them the correct credentials the same as mentioned in that letter.


Thanks Sathyaseelan.. that was brief. . Yes I have informed my lwad about this.. thanks a ton.. 

One more query. I had provided my business card which had my previous office address.few months back I had to move to another branch. Now the address and contact no is changed. Waht can I do? I have not got the new business card still.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## apkash (Oct 25, 2013)

This is how it looks like...I had received this email for one of my colleague who applied for PR.

Hope this helps.

-----------------------------------------------
Dear Mr. ABC

I am writing with regard to the application of AB CD. Mr CD has authorised Immigration PPP to make any enquiry regarding to his application. Could you please confirm following information:

What is his current position:
When did he start this position:
What are his current job duties:
Full time or part time:
Permanent or not:
Whether your company has verified his previous work experience: 
Any concern for his English:
Any thing you want to add: 
Your current position: 

Many thanks for your assistance in this matter. 
Regards, 

Immigration Officer
Immigration PPPP


-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## zakir (Dec 4, 2013)

This was awesome, reply from all...Hope no one gets call from CO ...and all get visa grants ASAP.


----------



## zakir (Dec 4, 2013)

My major concern is that I am working in Saudi Arabia. Here , Maximum Managers are Arabic Speaking , so they hardly understand English and less people can understand and write in English. Hope they send email so that i can explain them . Lets hope for the best .............


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

apkash said:


> This is how it looks like...I had received this email for one of my colleague who applied for PR.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> ...


hello friend, this is just an amazing post as it is related to an experience held by your friend, it gives much insight on how background verification through email is done by case officer. Thanks a lot for sharing such a helpful credential with us. These kinds of information on expat forum make it hub for everything regards to immigration. Cheers..


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Sai2Aus said:


> Thanks Sathyaseelan.. that was brief. . Yes I have informed my lwad about this.. thanks a ton..
> 
> One more query. I had provided my business card which had my previous office address.few months back I had to move to another branch. Now the address and contact no is changed. Waht can I do? I have not got the new business card still.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


there is no need to worry about your relocation from one office to another. It is very common for companies to change your location of work and their operations. Where is your team lead or hr manager or immediate manager (from whom you got reference letter) is working? Generally, your referee may get a verification call and hence if they are able to support your employment information with accuracy, then no worries about it.


----------



## jack777 (Sep 26, 2013)

apkash said:


> This is how it looks like...I had received this email for one of my colleague who applied for PR.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> ...


Awesome. Very rarely do you come across information such as this. 

The information requested seems perfectly legit.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Provided you've already submitted Payslips and Tax Return papers\Or whatever applies to the country...

If the Job verification fails for some reason ...

They probably will send you one of their Clarification letters called "Natural Justice" .. You'll have to come up with a proper explanation about what went wrong ...

There you just explain what happened and put a Reference Letter or Stamp Declarations from one of your managers who do know your job roles properly with full contact information .. That should be enough to sort out the issues ... 

As you are currently working there, nothing much damaging could occur anyway, there's always the option of physical verification available to the Case Officer.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Indian multinational companies do not give out a lot of details about an employee. Only basic details such as start and end dates, permanent or not is given out. When asked what are his job responsibilities, the answer would be cannot reveal. Moreover i am contracted with a bank where you end up signing non disclosure policies at both client and company end. So the hr would obviously be hesitant to give out any details. What would happen in such circumstances. Btw I have submitted both reference letter from the company and a self statutory declaration that I used for vetassess. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

To add, I have submitted form 16, form 26, Itrs, p60, p45, India and UK bank statements and payslips attested by the company. Also i am only claiming 3 years of experience for 5 points. Do you still this there is a possibility the dibp will call?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Indian multinational companies do not give out a lot of details about an employee. Only basic details such as start and end dates, permanent or not is given out. When asked what are his job responsibilities, the answer would be cannot reveal. Moreover i am contracted with a bank where you end up signing non disclosure policies at both client and company end. So the hr would obviously be hesitant to give out any details. What would happen in such circumstances. Btw I have submitted both reference letter from the company and a self statutory declaration that I used for vetassess. Any advice is appreciated.

__________________
511112 (Sub Class 190)| VETASSESS 05 Sep 13 |WA SS 21 Oct| ITA 23 Oct | Visa Lodged 30 Oct | India PCC 06 Nov | UK PCC 28 Nov| Medicals 09 Dec| CO: 17 Dec| Grant 





snarayan said:


> To add, I have submitted form 16, form 26, Itrs, p60, p45, India and UK bank statements and payslips attested by the company. Also i am only claiming 3 years of experience for 5 points. Do you still this there is a possibility the dibp will call?


hi buddy,

hope you are doing well. if hr will not disclose your roles and responsibilities, then the person from whom you got reference letter or the one to whom you reported will be contacted by DIBP. else dibp may ask your hr manager to route the call further to your immediate boss from whom DIBP may get your job description. So, no need to worry about it.

the background verification may or may not happen as it is not directly linked with candidacy and is a random selection of candidates and varies from one case to another. However, lack of evidences of documents to vindicate your proof may be taken as an avenue by CO to knock the doors of your comnpany. For example, if you didn't submit job description letter from one of the past companies you worked in, though you submitted all other documents withoit issues, still CO may call hr and or your boss to get to know your job roles.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> there is no need to worry about your relocation from one office to another. It is very common for companies to change your location of work and their operations. Where is your team lead or hr manager or immediate manager (from whom you got reference letter) is working? Generally, your referee may get a verification call and hence if they are able to support your employment information with accuracy, then no worries about it.


Thanks Sathyaseelan. Feeling a bit relieved. My lead is is also shifted to the new office. He will answer the verification call. My query is do I need to update the information that my official contact details have changed?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## ssvk2018 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hello.. how did you go about this situation.. i'm planning to upload the same SD used for ACS which was done few months back.. Now my referrer has changed his contact details (only phone number) but email is active. Is There A Way To declare that his number has changed? I'm In A Fix Now!


----------

